

Ask hN: Most difficult positions to fill? - grep

Which is the most difficult positions for an IT company to fill?
======
maxdemarzi
Head of IT? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrQUWUfmR_I>

Seriously, I would say the Software Architects are hard to fill. Sure, you can
find Senior Devs and Development Managers that claim to be Architects, but a
true architect, someone who can really see and build the whole picture is hard
to find.

~~~
grep
Is that true for startups as well?

